# 2-stroke Debbie



## stef110 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello my name is stef i am 22 years old and live in the Netherlands.
I am started building a 2-stroke engine according to drawings form Jan Ridders Debbie.

http://www.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_tweetakt_motor/tweetakt_frameset.htm

here are some pictures from how far the build is so far:























































































higher quality pictures: 
http://gallery.svitterzon.nl/?jgall_dir=modelbouw/2-takt+debbie/

stef


----------



## Barnbikes (Jun 7, 2015)

What is this machine?


----------



## Swifty (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like a home made CNC router.

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 7, 2015)

I will follow your progress on this build with interest. Many people have built this engine, but not many have been able to get it to run. Good Luck.----Brian


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Stef and welcome to HMEM. Very high standard of workmanship and great photos too. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## dnalot (Jun 7, 2015)

Thats a great looking engine so far. Look forward to seeing it completed. Welcome to HMEM. 

Mark T


----------



## stef110 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments, yes indeed that is a home build cnc router. Great machine for making this simple but nice looking parts.
This evening i made begin on the crankshaft, here is picture off all the parts so far.


----------



## cheepo45 (Jun 8, 2015)

Very nice work. This engine is next on my list. I am getting the materials together and I hope to start machining soon. I will be following this thread. Keep up the great work!
cheepo45


----------



## stef110 (Jun 14, 2015)

time for small update, not much done since last time but here it is:
i received the CDI and a spark plug last week. Also made the linking rod between cylinder and crankshaft. And today i made the mounting plate for all the components. 































stef


----------



## barnesrickw (Jun 14, 2015)

I dated a girl by the same name. Really miss "two-stroke" Debbie.


----------



## stef110 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## stef110 (Jun 20, 2015)

Work from past days, flywheel is being made and started with the fuel tank.



















































stef


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 20, 2015)

What a very enjoyable build thread.


----------



## stef110 (Jun 21, 2015)

Today finished the flywheel, normally it is made out of one piece but, i did not have enough material for that. So I made it out of two pieces and screwed them to gather. Also made the fuel tank.
Things left to do:

- air adjust wheel (throttle)
- fuel tank cap
- a disk with a magnet for the CDI
- a backed for the hall sensor

Hopefully this week a first test.































stef


----------



## Pat1311 (Jun 22, 2015)

You are going fast Stef and your pictures almost make it look easy.
Every part is looking perfect.

I'm currently building this engine too as my first project and yours looks alot better then mine.

Nice to know that a fellow dutchman is working on the same project as I am,when I'm stuck I know where to go to see how its supposed to be done.

Keep posting!

Patrick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 22, 2015)

You do beautiful work!!!---Brian


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 27, 2019)

I see from your new thread that you never got this engine to run. Looking at the ignition you used (the CDI) I'm wondering if you accounted for the automatic advance built into it. When I used one of those I could not get the engine to run as it was throwing a spark a long way from where it appeared to be when I set it up. Once I changed the timing it fired right up. If you still have the engine and don't know about the auto advance it's certainly worth looking into.


----------



## stef110 (Jan 28, 2019)

yes i still have the engine, maybe i can have a look at it later. someone in the past also pointed me on the CDI module might be an issue.

stef


----------

